# utv helmet law?



## grizzlyadams73

what is the helmet law pertaing to utv's? 
just bought a prowler yesterday


----------



## bigcountrysg

If it is equipped with a roll cage no helmet is required.


----------



## bucko12pt

bigcountrysg said:


> If it is equipped with a roll cage no helmet is required.


Seat belts are also REQUIRED.


----------



## bigcountrysg

bucko12pt said:


> Seat belts are also REQUIRED.


They have seat belts, I thought those straps were tie downs for my gun and gun case.:lol:


----------



## skeeter341

All ORV operators and passengers must wear a U.S. Department of Transportation&#8211;approved crash helmet *and* protective eyewear or goggles, *except* when the ORV is equipped with an approved roof *and* the operator and passengers are wearing properly adjusted and fastened safety belts. This was taken out of the ATV guide for Michigan ,SO I am assuming the utv rule will apply here as an ATV doesnt usually have tops or seat belts ???


----------

